# Walter Braunfels



## vesteel

His compositions are primarily orchestral and choral from what i can tell. He lived at around the same time as R. Strauss and Rachmaninoff. I find his Te Deum and the opera Die Vogel his best works. His Great Mass and the Prelude and Fugue for orchestra are great too. I'm currectly listening to to his other works, he seems to be great composer.


----------



## Art Rock

Excellent composer, also for songs and chamber music. I have these CD's, not a dud in them.

Sinfonia brevis, Symphonic variations etc (BBCCO, Wildner, Dutton)
Piano concerto, Scottish fantasy, Ariels Gesang (BBCCO, Wildner, Dutton)
Concerto for organ and boys choir, TAF, SV (MS, TK, Albrecht, Oehms)
Serenade, Fantastic appearances (RSOW, Russell Davies, CPO)
Serenade, Overture & Suites, Konzertstück (BBCCO, Wildner, Dutton)
Orchestral Songs 1 (SW, Albrecht, Farcas, Vogt, Folle, Oehms)
Orchestral Songs 2 (KB, Albrecht, Nylund, Kuehmeyer, Merbeth, Oehms)
Grosse Messe (KB, Wengle, Capriccio)
Te Deum (SRSO, Sjoberg, Jonsson, Honeck, Orfeo)
String quartets 1+2 (Auryn Quartett, CPO)
String quintet [with R Strauss - Metamorphosen for septet] (Gringolts Quartett, Hannsler)


----------



## MusicSybarite

Braunfels was a substantial composer indeed. I've listened to the Te Deum, Sinfonia brevis, Fantastic apparitions on Berlioz's themes, Ariels Gesang, Don Juan - Variations for orchestra, Schottische Fantasie, and the Symphonic variations on an old French song. All of them are great, above all the Fantastic apparitions on Berlioz's themes (a very muscular work), Te Deum (with many heavenly passages) and Sinfonia brevis (concise and strong). I own the Grosse Messe but it has many glitches in some movements. I verified the work on Spotify and it happens the same. Does someone else have the same problem with the Grosse Messe?


----------

